
Show HN: Zenkit wants to combine the best of Wunderlist and Trello - PeOe
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/12/zenkit-wants-to-combine-the-best-of-wunderlist-and-trello/
======
JanKoenig
That's very cool! I've been using the Kanban feature for quite a while, and
the list feature is looking good as well. What's the next integrations on your
roadmap?

